# Free Ship Simulator



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure if this is the correct section to put this but thought it might be of more interest to Deck Officers.
Found this on shipais.com so full acknowledgement to them.
You can download a free simulator programme from this site.
http://www.jumboshipping.nl/
Then have loads of fun navigating in and out of Rotterdam. (K)


----------

